# Calcium Help!!



## Guest (Feb 10, 2002)

I am new to this forum. Actually this is the first time I have ever talked about this with anyone besides my husband. I am 27 years old and have suffered from diagnosed IBS for 11 years. I alternate from D and C. The D is the worst usually followed by a few days of C, and then back to the D again. I had decided that this was just something I was going to have to live with, until I found this site. The first thing I tried was Immodium. It did work for social occasions and traveling, but does make me C with prolonged use. Finally, I found this string about Calcium and thought my prayers had been answered. I went out and bought some right away. I bought the carbonate that contains 40mg of Mag to avoid constipation. I began taking it on Saturday morning. I took 1/2 a tab with all three of my meals. This Sunday morning in church I felt awful! My stomach was cramping, I felt dizzy and pukey, and I had gas. By the time we got to the grocery store I knew I was going to have to go. I had a loose stool when I woke up this morning, but not watery. While at the grocery store I had another loose stool. I did not have the urgency that I am used to with D, but it was loose. While I was reading through the stories about how Calcium had helped so many of you, I just cried. I thought that this has got to be it, but now I am not so sure. Should I be taking the Calcium with no Mag, even though I do suffer from C from time to time? Am I just jumping the gun? Should I give it another day or two. Right now I still feel like I have to go, but am only suffering from some gas. If I can see the light at the end of the tunnel I will be happy to continue to take it. Also, what should I not take along side the Calcium. This morning I also took 1000mg of Vitamin C to prevent a cold I feel coming on. Could this have affected the outcome? Thank you for any help! Finding this group has been a god send to me and I thank all of you for the stories that you have shared. I know many people who suffer the same way that I do and I have passed on the link to this site. God Bless you all!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I sent you an email so I hope that helps and I think you may be better off with the calcium with the 40 mg of magnesium because you say you go from diarrhea to constipation.Linda


----------



## MaggieMae (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi, Desperado. The vitamin C could have caused the D episode today. I have had this happen and have read that high doses of vit C can do this. There is something called Ester C that might be easier on your insides, but you'd have to test it. For now, you might try to avoid vitamins and such while you experiment with the calcium. I have been reading from others that it can takes several days before you see results. I just started taking it this weekend myself, but it's too soon to say how it's helping me. Anyway, best wishes with the experimentation.MaggieMae


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

Hey DesperadoI also alternate between D & C. And like you, I think the D is worse - probably because it's more painful and more interrupting to my life. I found this board over a year ago and also tried the calcium although without the magnesium. It worked pretty well for the D, but of course created problems with the C. So I've switched to a calcium/magnesium combination plus fiber especially when I'm on the C side of the scale.I admit that I'm still trying to find the right balance. Every time I think I have it down, something happens. But it is way better now than it was before I found this board. I only go through lot of immodium when I'm traveling (admit to still relying on it too much for preventive measures then). I also know that stress has been playing a big part in causing problems so I'm trying hypnotherapy.I'm just encouraging you to keep working at finding the right balance for you. I remind myself that I've had this for years and I can't expect something to work right away and all the time. But the longer I go with success, the more confident I get.nancy


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

Thank you everyone for responding to me. I am feeling much better today. I think it is starting to work. I am still suffering from a bit of gas, indegestion and stomach pain, but I am confident that they will be easing soon. The dizzies and pukeies are gone, and I am so thankful for that. I had a regular BM this morning, and actually had two more while at work. I normally do not go this often on a good day. They were not D's so I am not complaining. I knew well before that I would have to use the restroom. When I move up to a whole pill with each meal should this eliminate the amount of times I use the restroom? To eliminate the gas is it okay to take Gas-X? Has this caused a problems for anyone? Should I prepare myself to go through the same miserable symptoms when I advance to a whole pill at each meal? I do have some advice for those of you who are thinking of trying Calcium. First of all, definitely give it a shot. Second, if you work a Monday thru Friday type of job, start taking the Calcium on Friday. From what I have experienced the next day will be the worst and you definitely want to be home. By Monday, you will be feeling much better.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

The gas and indigestion should be easing and does the GasX have magnesium in it if it does do not take it try simethicone for the gas. You should be adjusting to the added calcium and when you increase it should not make any more gas or indigestion for you. Take it with food I hope that is what you are doing. Take them about 4 or 5 hours apart. If you eat a meal with more fiber that may cause more trips to the bathroom but as long as it isn't diarrhea the the calcium is working.Linda


----------



## judir (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi! I'm also new to this bulletin board. It's been great and informative. I tried Cal. several months ago, without any luck. After re-reading all of your stuff. I'm trying it again, this time with meals (I need to take cal. anyway). I felt like Desperado wanting to cry when it didn't work. I picked up a virus so I can't tell if Cal is working. Does anyone take fiber and Cal. ?I use immodium when needed (anytime I step a foot out the door)the problem is then I get constipated and have to use a laxative. It's a vicious circle.!! I'm on dicyclomine. I'll be going off of Buspar and trying Prozac (low dosage)for anxiety. I'm concerned about switching and side effects. Sometimes none of the above wks. We're going on a cruise and I want not to be hanging around toilets all day. My first concern is getting through the air flights.THanks to everyone for sharing! I'll keep you informed on the Calcium. Judir


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

judir,If you want some one on one help just email me and I will try to help. Let me know what other meds you take if you take anything even OTC or vitamins can add to the problem.Let me know what you symptoms are over a day and if you have a worst time of day.Be sure you have the right form of calcium it does not have to be Caltrate Brand just so it has the right ingredients.Let me know how you take it and if you feel any help or not and what is happening I will be glad to pass along any info I have that may help.Linda


----------

